# Nipples sticking to bra



## juliamcelroy (Jul 7, 2010)

I have simple cotton nursing bras. One of my complaints is that when I put my nipple back in, it is wet and will dry to the cotton. Later when I open it back up, I have to peel it off the bra. What is the solution to this? A microfiber bra? Please feel free to name brands of bras you like. FWIW, I don't need or use nursing pads because I don't leak.

TIA!


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

This happens to me too, and IME, it happens with all kinds of bras, not just cotton. The cotton ones (or cotton-lined ones) do seem to stick more, FWIW. I tend not to wear nursing bras, since I find the little nursing latch too fussy to bother with most of the time, so I just wear whatever I have around. The only thing to do, I guess, is dry the nipple off before tucking it away. I don't mind the sticking too much, actually; it's only a minor annoyance for me, so I ignore it.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep, for me it happens with all bras. I dont care most of the time, but if I have sore nipples (due to my biter) Ill wipe a little lanolin on the tip and it wont stick.


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ya, that's annoying! I found out the lazy way that my nipples felt much better if air dried before put away.







It really only takes a few minutes, sometimes I'd just move my shirt back over & not latch that side of the bra for a while. I know that's not always possible, so in a pinch a light coat of lanolin, or some other edible oil works ok too.


----------

